# PlayStation2 EyeToy Camera as Webcam drivers



## No1sMature (Oct 9, 2011)

Looking for drivers to install or use w/e you would like to call it for a PS2 EyeToy cam, 

Not to be a stubborn *, But please don't post the iPlaystation site, for somewhat reason it doesn't work for me,

(I'm using Vista most of the drivers I've found are for W2003 and under)

Thanks in advance


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi there are links but I have never used them so be carefull logitech eyetoy drivers .zip - Google Search


----------



## No1sMature (Oct 9, 2011)

Ill keep a look out, thanks tho


----------



## No1sMature (Oct 9, 2011)

For future reference, Use this link: PS2 Eyetoy as a webcam - PC [Tutorial]

Works fine on Vista and Xp, just ran virus checks, and all clear


----------

